# How many exhaust and intake fans should I put in my casing ?



## Jacinto (Jun 22, 2020)

I bought a Armageddon kagami k1 case which can hold up to 4, fans so my question is how many exhaust and intake fans should I put to keep it in a cool condition also I need to know whether I can put asus thx 760 in my casing
My specs :
Motherboard - asus h81m-c
Cpu - i34160
Ram - 4x2 ddr3
Gpu - asus gtx 760
Psu - 500 watt super flower
I need to know how many exhaust and intake led fans that I need to put


----------



## Fleetwire (Jun 22, 2020)

Closed front case, oh boy.

I'd recommend one rear exhaust, one top exhaust above the CPU cooler and at least one intake on the front. You'd want more exhausts than intakes on a case like that.

You won't get great airflow in that case.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jun 22, 2020)

one fan - get one more fan
two fans - one front intake,one rear exhaust
three fans - two front intakes,one rear exhaust
four fans-two front intakes,one rear exhaust,one top exhaust
five fans - three front intakes,one rear exhaust,one top exhaust.

top exhaust can spin much slower than rear exhaust.no need for it to run at high rpm cause not only the rear exhaust will do most of the hot air exhaust job anyway,the top fan is the most audible due to its position.


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 22, 2020)

Fleetwire said:


> You'd want more exhausts than intakes on a case like that.
> 
> You won't get great airflow in that case.


No, just no.
More intake than exhaust to create positive pressure, unless you want it to be a vacuum cleaner.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 22, 2020)

thats a really bad case.










Sell it and get a Fractal Define Core Series case or a CORSAIR Carbide Series case.  Whatever you pick you want to pay at least TWICE the value of that Armaggeddon case. Its a really really  cheap POS

::Edit::

Just to make a point. If I really couldn't afford a good case, I'd be making one out of a Shoebox or cardboard box. Reinforcing some places with glue and Extra cardboard and attaching fans where they can get recent airflow


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jun 22, 2020)

FreedomEclipse said:


> thats a really bad case.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


spc for value cases for sure


----------



## lZKoce (Jun 22, 2020)

Anything above 4 fans has diminishing returns. But in your particular case, there is only one front fan, which if you install a regular 3.5" HDD you can't have. So no front fans for you. Just populate the other three exhaust positions: rear, roof A and roof B and you are ready to bake the cake  Actually, you can go creative here (no joke), since there is no front or bottom fan for cold air, might as well reverse the exhaust fans into intake fans, especially the rear one. I've seen it done before and it does some better job, than just full exhaust setup. Here is an example setup: rear- intake, roof B-intake, roof A- exhaust. There you go.


----------



## Jacinto (Jun 22, 2020)

The thing Is you can put 2 fans at the top 
1 fan at the back and 1 fan at the front


----------



## EarthDog (Jun 22, 2020)

More intake than exhaust only prevents a bit of dust inside the case. Thats it.

I'd load up the front and top/rear and you will be fine. Don't worry about balancing rpms and whatnot for 'pressure'.


----------



## Jacinto (Jun 22, 2020)

Ok


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jun 22, 2020)

To me, this is one of those "I just look pretty in RGB" cases and I only see limited potential for some mild ghetto modding.  its obvious there is only 1 ( maybe 2)  method(s) to get the best air flow and turning the top fans as intake is not one of them.


----------



## dirtyferret (Jun 22, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> No, just no.
> More intake than exhaust to create positive pressure, unless you want it to be a vacuum cleaner.


what kind of "pressure" can anyone create in a case that is full of holes?  Some cases do better with more exhaust then intake (some NZXT come to mind) but its up to the individual to test that out based on their specific hardware set up.  That said you would probably be looking at 2-3c differences.


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 22, 2020)

That case reminds me of the CoolerMaster case I had prior to getting a decent one with airflow.
Temps were roughly 20C higher in that CM case and the small front vents were great at sucking dust up.


----------



## freeagent (Jun 22, 2020)

dirtyferret said:


> what kind of "pressure" can anyone create in a case that is full of holes?  Some cases do better with more exhaust then intake (some NZXT come to mind) but its up to the individual to test that out based on their specific hardware set up.  That said you would probably be looking at 2-3c differences.


Not much if any, if you use regular dinky grade case fans. A quality case fan should get you a little, industrials have no problem with pressure. My Meshify can bleed like crazy if I let it. Love it.

Edit:

I guess it doesn’t bleed.. but everything gets pushed right out the back with authority.


----------



## Vario (Jun 22, 2020)

Does it even have front intakes?
Maybe cut a hole in the floor for an intake fan in front of the power supply.


----------



## freeagent (Jun 22, 2020)

Wow.. I’m impressed. That case is like an easy bake oven.


----------



## dirtyferret (Jun 22, 2020)

freeagent said:


> Not much if any, if you use regular dinky grade case fans. A quality case fan should get you a little, industrials have no problem with pressure.



You are talking about air static pressure from a fan and I'm talking about the internal air pressure, two different things.



Vario said:


> View attachment 159831
> View attachment 159832
> Does it even have front intakes?
> Maybe cut a hole in the floor for an intake fan in front of the power supply.



It has a top and bottom vent similar to the phanteks P400, corsair spec delta, aerocool cyclone, and countless others.  If it was my case and I was air cooling it I would certainly make sure that front roof vent is free of any fan so the CPU cooler can pull in outside air and I knock out all those push out pci slots and replace them with vented ones.


----------



## John Naylor (Jun 22, 2020)

1.  If you want a quiet system, add up your poweer consumption for all your heat generating components.... then divide that total ny:

50-75 watts for 120mm fans
75 - 100 watts for 140mm fane.

2.  Air flow doesn't cae whether fans or intakes or exhaust.  The only thing you have to think about when trying to cool down a room ois having two openings and 1 fan.  Whether you make it an intake fan or an exhaust fan is meaningless.  As long as the other window is open,  you will get the exact same air flow.

3.  Whether a fan is intake or exhaust depends on where the mounting is

Front = in
Bottom = in
Rear = out
Side = (low mount = in / high mount = out
Top = it depends

For top, radiator fans always blow in no exceptions ... top fans can blow out unless you break the rule below

Intake Fans - 1.3 - 1.5 times # of exhaust fans.  Intake fans have filters so they can reduce air flow by 30% of more.  If you have fans blowing out on top because you 8th grade science teacher told you hot air rises... did he also say it does when fan blowing the other way... of course not,.  When you have more air blowing out then in, thea air will be sucked in thru the wide open rear fan grilles and vented slot covers.    Now if you're thinking dust is the problem, ... yeas that is a consideration but the bigger issue is wjhat's carrying the dust in.     Normally, that's got to be the hot exhaust from your GFX card and PSU.   We test every build with a fog machine and in almost every case .... top fans blowing out result in the case filling up with gog when the exhaust from the fog machine is discharged at case rear.  If you cant have more ins than outs, I like to leave the case top fan mounts empty ... this allows  passive removal of heat when fans shut off.  We set up all builds to shut fans off when GPU / CPU  temps  dont require active cooling.


----------



## Sithaer (Jun 22, 2020)

No need to overcomplicate imo, that hardware setup wont overheat even with just 1+1 fans _'intake+exhaust'_.

My previous system with the very same CPU and a GTX 950 Xtreme was in a 10+ years old plexi side panel hot box case and nothing overheated or was loud. _'~15$ CPU cooler and only 2 fans in the case cause I disabled the side panel fan'_

CPU was around 50-60 Celsius in games and the card maxed out at 66 or so during summer.


----------



## phanbuey (Jun 22, 2020)

With that hardware one exhaust fan will be enough.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 22, 2020)

I always go for positive pressure to keep the interior mostly dust free. So that means more total intake CFM than exhaust CFM. (more intake fans vs exhaust). This can be creatively modulated by CFM rating of the fans youre using. One fan in the front with higher CFM rating than say the 2 exhaust fans you could have combined is still positive pressure so keep that in mind.

Next best is Neutral pressure.


----------



## Jacinto (Jun 23, 2020)

Sithaer said:


> No need to overcomplicate imo, that hardware setup wont overheat even with just 1+1 fans _'intake+exhaust'_.
> 
> My previous system with the very same CPU and a GTX 950 Xtreme was in a 10+ years old plexi side panel hot box case and nothing overheated or was loud. _'~15$ CPU cooler and only 2 fans in the case cause I disabled the side panel fan'_
> 
> CPU was around 50-60 Celsius in games and the card maxed out at 66 or so during summer.


Do do you think that I canam play fortnite with my pc specs


----------



## EarthDog (Jun 23, 2020)

Jacinto said:


> Do do you think that I canam play fortnite with my pc specs


Yep. You may have to turn down some settings to reach 60 fps, but it will play  it.


----------



## Jacinto (Jun 23, 2020)

Oh ok


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jun 23, 2020)

John Naylor said:


> 1.  If you want a quiet system, add up your poweer consumption for all your heat generating components.... then divide that total ny:
> 
> 50-75 watts for 120mm fans
> 75 - 100 watts for 140mm fane.
> ...


A well designed case will have fans directing airflow. 

A 1 or 2 fan case doesnt need top exhaust fans, because...( wait for it!)....heat rises!


----------



## Chrispy_ (Jun 23, 2020)

Oh wow, if it's not too late send that case back and buy something less awful.

Trying to fix that case with more fans is not a good solution. Just get any other case that isn't a complete cooling disaster.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jun 23, 2020)

Hi,
Shouldn't need any exhaust fans except maybe the top rear if you must.
All intake all air is forced out.


----------



## dirtyferret (Jun 23, 2020)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> A 1 or 2 fan case doesnt need top exhaust fans, because...( wait for it!)....heat rises!



Heat does not just rise it spreads out in every direction.  Hot air rises (and does so slowly) because cooler air is denser and when faced with a fan, hot air will go in any direction you send it.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 23, 2020)

At least the i3-4160 is not a power beast that wants 200watt, I even have something simular cooled by Noctua NH-L9i in my XP gaming rig.

I really have you are going with a alright air cooler that can make some flow in the case not just cool the cpu but also ram and vrm.


----------

